#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund li Knie lese nur Bahnhof >

## Herbert_p1

Hallo, bin 40 Jahre alt, habe 68 Kilo und betreibe etwas Sport, Laufen. Im Jänner bin ich ausgerutscht und auf das li Knie gefallen, 14 Tage später haben die Schmerzen begonnen (Verd. auf Meniskusläsion), jetzt habe ich meinen MRT Befund bekommen und meine Orthopädin ist leider erkrankt. Kann das Ergebnis nicht verstehen. 
Ergebnis:
Geringe subcorticale Fraktur des lateralen Femurkondyls, massiv ausgedehntes begleitendes Knochenmarködem und geringfügiger Gelenkerguß. 
Geringgradiges Knochenmarködem auch am Ansatz des vorderen Kreuzbandes, in Zusammenschau mit den mäßiggradigen ödematösen Bandveränderungen, hinweisend auf das Vorliegen einer rezenten Teilruptur. 
Geringe mucoide Degeneration der Menisci ohne Hinweis auf eine rezente Ruptur. 
Keine Chondropathie oder osteochondrale Läsion. 
Wer kann mir helfen? Danke

----------


## unglücksrabe

also, kann dir auch nicht alles übersetzen. aber zumindest mal einen teil.
du hast schonmal keinen knorpelschaden. deine menisken scheinen auch soweit in ordnung zu sein, wobei da eine schleimige veränderung sein soll (da bin ich nicht sicher, beim schleimig), auf jeden fall hast du einen kleinen bruch in der sogenannten oberschenkelrolle. 
hier wird dir aber sicher bald jemand den ganzen bericht übersetzen. 
gute besserung und liebe grüße

----------


## Herbert_p1

Danke, seit zwei Tagen sind die Schmerzen wesentlich geringer geworden. Scheint besser zu werden!

----------


## der strumpf

Hallo Herbert. 
Geringe subcorticale Fraktur des lateralen Femurkondyls, massiv ausgedehntes begleitendes Knochenmarködem und geringfügiger Gelenkerguß.
->Kleiner Knochenbruch aussen am Oberschenkelknochen (beim Kniegelenk), starke Schwellung des Knochenmarks und wenig Flüssigkeit im Gelenk. 
Geringgradiges Knochenmarködem auch am Ansatz des vorderen Kreuzbandes, in Zusammenschau mit den mäßiggradigen ödematösen Bandveränderungen, hinweisend auf das Vorliegen einer rezenten Teilruptur.
->Wenig Knochenmarkschwellung da wo das vordere Kreuzband in den Unterschenkelknochen zieht. Das Band ist leicht geschwollen. Zusammen deutet das auf einen Teilriss hin.  
Geringe mucoide Degeneration der Menisci ohne Hinweis auf eine rezente Ruptur
Keine Chondropathie oder osteochondrale Läsion.
->Keinen Zusammenhang mit Unfall. Menisken und Knorpel intakt. 
Nun was hat das zu bedeuten? Alles oder gar nichts! Mein Tipp: Gehstöcke (Teilbelasten 10-15kg) für eine Woche, da die Schmerzen besser sind kannst du auf eine Schienung verzichten. Klinische Kontrolle durch einen Orthopäden zur Prüfung des vorderen Krezbandes, sobald die Schmerzen und Schwellung zurückgehen. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, könnte auch eine Kniegelenksspiegelung sinnvoll sein. Je nach Ausdehnung des Bruchs muss ein konventionelles Röntgen gemacht werden um ein sekundäres Einbrechen auszuschliessen.  
Liebe Grüsse und alles gute, Damiano

----------


## Herbert_p1

Danke Damiano, 
Ein Röntgen wurde schon kurz vor der MRT gemacht (keine Auffälligkeiten). Am Montag ist meine Ortophädin wieder da. 
Herbert

----------

